# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Anthony Blake en TVE MARTES 6 MARZO

## RAIMONS

Hola  atodos, en la pagina web del artista anuncian esto:

A partir del próximo 6 de marzo en la Primera, a la una en punto, Blake abre las puertas de su casa al misterio y el terror. El conocido mentalista será anfitrión de lujo las noches de los martes en un inquietante espacio de sesenta minutos de duración consagrados al miedo.
Blake recibirá en su propia casa a sus valientes invitados, dispuestos a vencer sus miedos y buscar con él la esencia de lo desconocido y de sus propios temores, que son también los nuestros.
A lo largo de las próximas  13 noches de los Martes, Blake pondrá a prueba la adrenalina del espectador en la búsqueda de los límites de su propio poder mental. 13 noches cargadas de peligro, tensión y suspense donde el control de la mente servirá de guía a invocaciones espiritistas, sesiones de vudú e hipnosis y hasta episodios de canibalismo. 
Un ambicioso proyecto que actualiza al siglo XXI las ya míticas Historias para no dormir.

----------


## shark

prfff

miedo me da.... a ver que hace...

----------


## Pardo

En su casa :Confused: ??

Entonces ha cambiado totalmente de tercio... ya no es un programa de mentalismo en la calle!

Si se hace todo en su casa, pueden pasar 2 cosas...

1ª QUE LO CONFUNDAN MAS AÚN CON PARAPSICOLOGOS, MEDIUMS, ETC.

2ª QUE CREAN MAS AÚN QUE LO QUE USA SON COMPINCHES... PUES NO ES NI GENTE QUE SE CRUZA POR LA CALLE, NO GENTE EN UN PLATO.... SON GENTE QUE VA A SU CASA!!!!!

Y otra cosa preocupante, es el horario al que lo han puesto... A la 1 de la madrugada!
Yo lo vere, como no... pero creo que múchisima gente estara ya durmiendo, o viendo a esa hora a la Niña de Srek...

De verdad, deseo que funcione, pero lo veo un poco dificil.... ojala me equivoque y sea un gra exito....!

Salud!
pardo.

----------


## wydx

a ver la que prepara esta vez, espero que al ser en su casa no utilice mucho esos cambios de camara que tanto le gustan...

----------


## Oeo

Hola:

Creo que yo tengo bastante que decir acerca de este tema, pues fui uno de los figurantes que aparecen en el primer programa, haciendo un juego con Blake, y otro multitudinario con bastante gente. (De hecho, mañana me podréis ver si estáis despiertos a esas horas, soy el del pelo rizado, que le da miedo el futuro xD y que le hacen el juego sobre el destino, con las sillas... ya lo vereis).

Y bueno, os puedo contar así alguna cosilla, como por ejemplo que el hecho de que se haya rodado en su casa y no en la calle como tenían pensado, imitando el formato que utilizaron para el especial de Navidad, y haciéndole juegos a famosos, en plan Nada x Aquí, es por que TVE, ante el poco éxito del especial de Navidad (se entiende, pues lo metieron un día con mucha contraprogramación, y ya se sabe como son estas cosas y que tienen su público) pues se acojonaron y les hicieron cambiar todo el formato (ya tenían grabado algún episodio), por lo que por la falta de tiempo, han tenido que rodar en su casa, con las facilidades que ello conlleva en cuanto al rodaje.

Y también les han obligado a tener que utilizar un formato macabro, en plan con mucho muerto, gore y espiritismo, afirmando que eso es lo que quiere la gente (Vaya gente estos administrativos, que saben lo que queremos...manda narices) , hecho por el cual por lo que me comentaron, Blake estaba bastante cabreado (se le notaba en el rodaje la verdad, jeje), y como veis, como no pueden emitirlo en horario familiar, y que han debido de tener movidas con TVE, lo han encasquetado en una franja horaria en la que no moleste mucho (luego se quejarán de que si no tiene audiencia y que si tal...y bueno, independientemente de la calidad final del programa, que mañana lo veremos, me parece absolutamente vergonzoso que no le den ni siquiera una oportunidad de levantar cabeza, y lo entierren en la madrugada, sabiendo que lo vamos a ver Blake, los que han hecho el programa y los 4 que nos guste la magia y el mentalismo)

Decir también para que no haya dudas a ese respecto, que ninguno de los que estuvimos allí eramos cómplices, y que la seguridad en ese aspecto me pareció fascinante. Solo deciros que por ejemplo, tomé un poco de confianza con el guionista, pues pasé un porrón de horas allí, dos días seguidos, y también con alguna gente de por allí, todos encantadores, y en todo momento, mantenían completamente en secreto el número en el que íbamos a participar, para que no fuésemos condicionados, y por ejemplo, a mí me entrevistó fuera de cámara Blake antes del número, y mientras esperaba, el guionista me dijo que no le dijera ni a él ni a nadie lo que había hablado con Blake, que cualquier duda que tuviese, que se lo comentase personalmente, pero no a ellos, para que no me pensase que estaban conchabados o lo que fuese.

Además, tampoco nos pagaron nada, por el mismo motivo, para que no diese la impresión de que íbamos de compinches cobrando (Esto también les sirvió de excusa para no tener que soltarnos un duro :p)

Y luego, lo que comentábais de los movimientos de cámara, la verdad es que no se como quedará la cosa, pero os aseguro que había tropecientasmil personas trabajando a tope, y que por ejemplo, para preparar el número que hacía conmigo, (ya veréis en qué consiste, y ya lo juzgaréis) tardaron cerca de 3 horas, solo en colocar la iluminación, y las cámaras para coger los ángulos óptimos.

Como curiosidad, también contar que los que trabajan con él, no tienen ni idea de cómo Blake hace lo que hace, de hecho había entre ellos, más de uno y de dos que pensaban que tiene poderes de verdad, se traían unas discusiones la mar de graciosas en los descansos :p

Bueno, siento todo el tocho, pero quería hablaros desde la experiencia, y contaros un poco como es y ha sido la cosa, para cuando hagáis vuestra crítica, no seais demasiado destructivos :p. En serio, no puedo decir qué tal será el programa, pero por lo menos, tengo que alabar el pedazo de curre que lleva hacer un programa de esos, porque cuando lo ves en la tele, ves a Blake y punto, pero es espeluznante la cantidad de gente que hay detrás, así que bueno, si al final resulta ser un churro, seré el primero en criticarlo, pero con todos mis respetos por la gente que ha trabajado en ello.

Espero vuestras críticas, y ya me contaréis que os parece el número de las sillas, yo personalmente en una de las partes (hay dos) me quedé totalmente fascinado, ya dije de hecho, que esta experiencia ha sido en parte la culpable de que ahora me esté adentrando a los mundos del mentalismo  :Wink:  

Un saludo

P.D: Cuando veais el programa y lo hallamos criticado, si queréis, os contaré alguna que otra anécdota de aquellos dos días que pasé por allí, que no tienen desperdicio  :Lol:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Olé. Olé por una descripción tan pormenorizada del asunto; olé por hacerlo agradable a la vista (¿párrafos? es que de eso hoy en día no se come mucho  :117: ); olé por la claridad de tu discurso; y olé porque a pesar de lo largo que es, da gusto leerlo (y decir eso, en un foro, en internet...te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes  :117: ). Deberían poner tu post como ejemplo de lo que es "escribir" un mensaje en el foro.

Por otro lado, sólo por darte la réplica, estaré encantado de sacrificar horas de mi preciado sueño y disfrutar del mentalismo de Blake. 1 Saludo y gracias  :117:

----------


## Aledo

Bueno que decir, que yo fuí uno de los "invitados" que estuvieron en "su casa", y por poco acabé en urgencias, salieron mal las cosas y de pronto me ví con dos escorpiones trepándome por el brazo. Anthony, muy profesional cortó, el especialista me los quitó, y continuamos el truco por donde había fallado. Solo mi careto después del espectáculo de los escorpiones merecerá la pena que lo veáis. A ver si alguien aguanta hasta ahí...

----------


## Oeo

> Olé. Olé por una descripción tan pormenorizada del asunto; olé por hacerlo agradable a la vista (¿párrafos? es que de eso hoy en día no se come mucho ); olé por la claridad de tu discurso; y olé porque a pesar de lo largo que es, da gusto leerlo (y decir eso, en un foro, en internet...te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes ). Deberían poner tu post como ejemplo de lo que es "escribir" un mensaje en el foro.
> 
> Por otro lado, sólo por darte la réplica, estaré encantado de sacrificar horas de mi preciado sueño y disfrutar del mentalismo de Blake. 1 Saludo y gracias


Jajajaja, gracias KiKeNiCo xD
La verdad es que cuando me di cuenta del tocho que había escrito, pensé que alguno me iba a dar de capones, pero bueno, ya veo que de momento no :p
Se agradece la valoración positiva, jejeje

Un saludo!




> Bueno que decir, que yo fuí uno de los "invitados" que estuvieron en "su casa", y por poco acabé en urgencias, salieron mal las cosas y de pronto me ví con dos escorpiones trepándome por el brazo. Anthony, muy profesional cortó, el especialista me los quitó, y continuamos el truco por donde había fallado. Solo mi careto después del espectáculo de los escorpiones merecerá la pena que lo veáis. A ver si alguien aguanta hasta ahí...


Aledo, ¿tú también estuviste en la grabación del primer programa?
Ya recuerdo el número de los escorpiones, recuerdo que me contaron como iba a ser, con lo del candado y eso (supongo que será el mismo), y que en principio lo iban a hacer con viudas negras, pero que son tan pequeñitas que no tienen un efecto demasiado intimidatorio, a pesar de ser mortíferas de necesidad (de buena te libraste).
Aunque recuerdo que ese número iban a hacerlo con una chica que contó que le daban miedo los insectos, supongo que se debió echar para atrás o algo ( o lo volverían a rodar contigo si no les gustó la primera vez)  :?

----------


## Aledo

> Aunque recuerdo que ese número iban a hacerlo con una chica que contó que le daban miedo los insectos, supongo que se debió echar para atrás o algo ( o lo volverían a rodar contigo si no les gustó la primera vez)


Hola, pues sí, era el número del candado, tenía que adivinar la contraseña para que el minutero no llegara al final y calleran los dos escorpiones encima mío, y supuestamente tenía pánico a los bichos. Fuí al número de las camisetas y me llamaron para hacer un truco solo conmigo al día siguiente. Efectivamente el número de los escorpiones estaba pensado para unas chicas que conocí allí, después iba el mío. Nos citaron a las 6 de la tarde y a las dos de la madrugada todavía no habíamos empezado. Las chicas se cansaron y se fueron, y aunque el truco era más apropiado para ellas, pues me tocó a mí. También lo repitieron con el colega que iba conmigo.

----------


## zarkov

Muchas gracias por los pormenores.

Estaremos muy pendientes de lo que pase y una vez que se emita será el momento de las opiniones.

También se agradecería que no se destripe el programa porque si se sabe el desenlace, como que no apetece verlo.

----------


## Oeo

> Hola, pues sí, era el número del candado, tenía que adivinar la contraseña para que el minutero no llegara al final y calleran los dos escorpiones encima mío, y supuestamente tenía pánico a los chicos. Fuí al número de las camisetas y me llamaron para hacer un truco solo conmigo al día siguiente. Efectivamente el número d elos escorpiones estaba pensado para unas chicas que conocí allí, después iba el mío. Nos citaron a las 6 de la tarde y a las dos de la madrugada todavía no habíamos empezado. Las chicas se cansaron y se fueron, y aunque el truco era más apropiado para ellas, pues me tocó a mí. También lo repitieron con el colega que iba conmigo


Madre mia...y yo que me quejaba de haber tenido que esperar 4 horas....
Yo también fui el primer día, y me avisaron para el segundo, las chicas que comentas, debían ser las gemelas que joer pobrecillas, yo cuando terminé, en teoría entraban ellas, si dices que tardaron tanto...no me extraña que se cansaran... 

Anda que qué huevos de repetirlo habiendo salido una vez mal, jeje. Imagino que eso será para coger y emitir el que mejor salga o algo así, en otros números también lo hicieron por duplicado (el mio creo que no).




> Muchas gracias por los pormenores.
> 
> Estaremos muy pendientes de lo que pase y una vez que se emita será el momento de las opiniones.
> 
> También se agradecería que no se destripe el programa porque si se sabe el desenlace, como que no apetece verlo.


Tienes razón, mejor que lo veamos todos esta noche y luego ya juzguemos y comentemos lo que sea acerca de los juegos. Yo principalmente por eso en mi primer post-tocho intenté evitar al máximo posible comentar en qué consistieron los números y demás, porque si no le quita la gracia.

Espero que no nos decepcione!

Un saludo

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Bueno, mencionar que por el triste fallecimiento de ese gran genio del humor español que fue José Luis Coll, no emitirán hoy el programa de Blake como estaba previsto, sino un especial sobre el difunto, de la mano de Jesús Hermida. En paz descanse ese gran risólogo...y hablaremos del gobierno la próxima vez... :P

----------


## Oeo

¡¡¡No fastidies!!!
¿Osea que hoy tampoco hay Blake?
No, yo que me había hecho ilusiones...
¿Dónde han dicho eso?

Bueno, DEP Jose Luis Coll, la verdad es que me acabo de enterar por aquí. Una verdadera lástima.

----------


## zarkov

> En paz descanse ese gran risólogo...y hablaremos del gobierno la próxima vez... :P


Y gran aficionado al billar.

----------


## Oeo

Bueno, deciros que a no ser que tengais información privilegiada, por lo que han dicho en TVE, el especial de Jose Luis Coll, lo van a emitir después del programa de Quintero, por lo que es muy probable que solo ocupe la franja de Hora Cero (00:00 a 00:50) y sí que podamos disfrutar del programa de Blake.
Ya veremos, pero bueno, creo que debemos estar pendientes, y tengo fe en que lo emitirán  :Smile1: 

Un saludo!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Por desgracia me gustaría ver el programa pero mi horario no me lo permite. Ya le echaré un vistazo cuando lo cuelguen en la red (si, me bajo cosas porque tienen más calidad que mi video, y es la unica manera de verlas)

Aunque soy un amateur de la magia, quería dar una opinión al comentario de Oeo; sobretodo por este parrafo





> ...
> Y también les han obligado a tener que utilizar un formato macabro, en plan con mucho muerto, gore y espiritismo, afirmando que eso es lo que quiere la gente (Vaya gente estos administrativos, que saben lo que queremos...manda narices) , hecho por el cual por lo que me comentaron, Blake estaba bastante cabreado (se le notaba en el rodaje la verdad, jeje),


Lo de "rodar en su casa" y este comentario me han gustado; lo veo lógico (rápido y barato) y está bien que el "mago" se sienta frustrado y se enfade porque se anticipen las prioridades de la tele a las de la "magia".

Sobre que se haga a la 1 por esas razones, ya no me lo creo. Más bien porque están haciendo "prueba" de audiencia y si va bien, ya lo pasarán a otra hora.

Felicidades a ti por tener la oportunidad de ver como funciona por dentro un rodaje. Por supuesto para un mago es más facil llevar el formato a un teatro o a la calle que no en televisión. Y encima hay multiples intereses que van a crear roces con el espectáculo.

Espero lo mejor para Blake y para la magia. Un saludo.

----------


## Oeo

Bueno, son las 2 de la madrugada, continua el especial dedicado a Coll, así que mucho me temo que habrá que esperar al Martes que viene... Si es que también, cuando las cosas se complican, se complican bien...




> Lo de "rodar en su casa" y este comentario me han gustado; lo veo lógico (rápido y barato) y está bien que el "mago" se sienta frustrado y se enfade porque se anticipen las prioridades de la tele a las de la "magia".
> 
> Sobre que se haga a la 1 por esas razones, ya no me lo creo. Más bien porque están haciendo "prueba" de audiencia y si va bien, ya lo pasarán a otra hora.


Hola Ricky:

Bueno, no se si he entendido del todo tu comentario, supongo que te refieres a que no te crees que pongan el programa a la 1 de la mañana por el contenido. ¿O a qué te refieres exactamente?

Vamos, yo pienso que lo ponen a esa hora porque no se atreven a ponerlo en una franja competitiva y cosechar un hipotético fracaso televisivo, y bueno, por lo que se, también por lo que comentas de la audiencia, de si ven que funciona, ponerlo a una hora más normal, pero tú y yo sabemos, que poniendo esta clase de programa a esta hora, es imposible que obtenga audiencia de ningún tipo, pues ya eliminas al posible espectador curioso o que esté "zapinneando", y por tanto es imposible que pase a una franja horaria más sensata.

O en definitiva, que aunque sabemos que siguen esos razonamientos tan paradójicos, también sabemos (y espero que sepan, y que no esperen que su razonamiento de la audiencia tenga sentido práctico alguno) que ya te estás cargando un programa nada más estrenarlo (sea bueno o no, eso ya se verá) , y lo estás condenando al fracaso...

Sinceramente, para ser justo la cadena pública quien lo emite, me sorprende e indigna este comportamiento, pues son quienes más pueden arriesgar en este sentido, ya que es una cadena que ya de por sí trabaja con déficit en cuanto a Gastos/Beneficios, emita lo que emita, lleva mucho tiempo así, y lo único que varía si acaso es el margen, pero vamos, que no creo que se arruinasen por probar.

Una pena...

----------


## Aledo

> O en definitiva, que aunque sabemos que siguen esos razonamientos tan paradójicos, también sabemos (y espero que sepan, y que no esperen que su razonamiento de la audiencia tenga sentido práctico alguno) que ya te estás cargando un programa nada más estrenarlo (sea bueno o no, eso ya se verá) , y lo estás condenando al fracaso...


No podía haberlo expresado mejor. No obstante la dejadez por parte de TVE se dejaba ver ya allí. Parece como que hacen el programa a la fuerza, sin ninguna gana. No pagan a los figurantes, y aunque me era indiferente, creo que a las otras personas no aficionadas al mundillo que esperaron sus 4 horas, pues si lo hubieran agradecido. Jojo, cuando terminó de cenar el equipo, estabamos las chicas yo y mi colega todavía esperando, y nos viene uno del equipo y nos dijo que había sobrado catering, que si queríamos cenar  :D .
Y es que quien va a verlo, ya de por sí el mentalismo es una rama dificil de mostrar en TV y Blake no es precisamente un artista que tenga bastante fama TV como para que halla seguidores pendientes de los difíciles horarios, de un artista que ha elegido precisamente la rama de la magia más dificil de mostrar por los medios, y que además no goza de la simpatía de todo el mundo.
Otro chasco quizás era que muchas personas que estaban ahí fueron con la idea de que eran espectadores y no figurantes. Hay una gran gran diferencia.
EDITO PD: No nos pagaron, pero nos dieron un libreto escrito por el señor Blake, "Tu poder intuintivo" y dejense de ilusionismo foreros, que con este libro desarrollas "tu sexto sentido", que además te ayudará con los problemas del día a día, jaoajoaojoajoa

----------


## Pardo

> Y es que quien va a verlo, ya de por sí el mentalismo es una rama dificil de mostrar en TV y Blake no es precisamente un artista que tenga bastante fama TV como para que halla seguidores pendientes de los difíciles horarios, de un artista que ha elegido precisamente la rama de la magia más dificil de mostrar por los medios, y que además no goza de la simpatía de todo el mundo.


El mentalismo, es uno de los ramos mas dificil de presentar bien, pero no es de los mas dificiles de mostrar en tv.... allí te equivocas por completo.

Que el horario hara solo que lo vea la gente a la que le gusta Blake y no dara pie a que lo vea mas gente, pues si, es muy probable.

Pero insisto, el mentalismo se puede presentar en tv con tanta fuerza que cualquier otro ramo... y hablo por mi propìa experiencia, pues cundo he hecho Tv, ha encajado muy bien...!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## ignoto

Y teniendo en cuenta que en Il.lusionadors os machacaron sin piedad de guionista para arriba (incluyendo director y producción) es todo un mérito.

Nota: Curiosamente, esta anotación no es irónica. Los magos suelen ser los que mas abajo están en cualquier programa televisivo. El salir en uno de ellos es un acto de valentía y amor a la magia.

----------


## RAIMONS

hay que tener mucho valor para salir.y efectivamente,a los magos,ilusionistas,los tienen en el ultimo escalafon....... hasta que esto cambie!!! creo que llegaremos otra vez al principio de todo comienzo...

----------


## RAIMONS

sobre lo del blake, habrá que esperar una semanita más. pues eso....a esperar. saludos!!!(a veces, lo bueno se hace esperar,jejejej.)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Este hilo es bastante interesante. Gracias Oeo por tu estupendo comentario sobre el rodaje. Está perfectamente escrito (tanto en la forma como en la clridad de la exposición de las ideas).

Mira que no soy tendente a ver a Blake, pero tu exposición me ha animado a, por lo menos. grabar el programa cuando lo emitan y verlo con buena disposición. Después ya veremos las críticas.   :Lol:

----------


## Oeo

¡Jajaja! gracias O´Malley, al final me voy a acabar sonrojando  :Oops:  jeje
Me alegro de que os gustara, es que me puse a escribir y a escribir...y me emocioné.

Pues sí, ya veremos luego en qué queda la cosa, yo personalmente espero que acierte porque con la temporada que llevaba ultimamente, como no se termine de sacar la espinita de "El Desafío", se va a quedar encasillado, y no le vamos a volver a ver por la televisión en tiempo.
(y más viendo que cuando intenta hacer algo aparentemente interesante, le relegan a la franja de madrugada y le condicionan el formato...)

El Martes saldremos de dudas :roll:

----------


## Noelia

Pocas veces entro en el apartado de mentalismo, pero desde luego, me ha encantado este post. Me ha gustado tanto que a ver si esta noche tenemos suerte y vemos lo de Blake, ya que me han entrado ganas.

----------


## Oeo

Bueno, pues aprovechando el post de Noelia y para quien no lo sepa, esta noche emiten ya por fin de una vez el programa de Blake, jeje

Y por suerte, supongo que en compensación por lo del otro día, lo emiten a las 00:00, después del programa de Quintero, lo que pienso que es una hora un tanto más asequible dentro de lo malo. :roll: 


Ya comentaremos nuestras impresiones  :Wink:  

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Oeo

Bueno, bueno, bueno, pues ya ha terminado, ya podemos opinar y criticar libremente y con fundamento, jeje.

Mi visión global, es que ha quedado todo un poco raro y frío...
No se, creo que ha tenido una puesta en escena muy precipitada, a los dos segundos de empezar el programa ya estaba trinchando a uno sin más ni más, jeje, un ritmo un tanto frenético vamos.

La tónica, tirando más hacia el Mentalismo "bizarro" como lo llamaban por ahí y con algo de abuso de lo grotesco, aunque bueno también se entiende si el programa trataba sobre el dolor. (Al principio me olía un nuevo¨Desafío¨, pero bueno, por lo menos las cosas curiosas de aquel no las ha utilizado en este, que ha sido algo más serio, jeje.

Quizá hubiese quedado mejor la idea que tuvieron al principio de rodar por las calles, en plan como el Especial de Navidad, quizá hubiese gustado más, hubiese sido más bonito, porque sinceramente lo que ha hecho hoy...mucho público no va a atraer.

No se que más decir del programa, pues destacar el detalle de lo que comentaba Aledo de que le cayeron los escorpiones, que se ve el momento, de la caja abriéndose, pero justo cortan para que no se vea el resultado, jeje. Me hizo gracia.

Y de mí, me hizo gracia que hablo para el cuello de mi camisa y que me ha hecho gracia verlo al fin, se nota un tanto diferente desde esta otra perspectiva.

¿Qué os han parecido los juegos en general? A mi me ha sorprendido sobre todo el de la asfixia, el de la mujer que la sujetan con los dedos y el que hizo conmigo, la parte de las sillas. El resto, bueno, también buenos pero alguno un tanto evidente.

Bueno, mañana os explayaréis a gusto, yo me voy a dormir que a estas horas ya no puedo hacer una valoración crítica medianamente presentable, jeje.

Buenas noches

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Guano! No pude 'vello' ni 'graballo'. No puedo criticar......  :-(

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, mi opinion....

A mi personalmente me gusta mas el especial de Navidad, este tenia cosas buenas, pero cosas que no se apreciaban, como el juego de las sombras, estaba muy mal situada la camara....

En los dos primeros juegos, me parecio estar viendo a Derren Brown, pues lo hizo practicamente iguales... Fue lo que mas me gusto, quiza por ser ideas de Derren...?

En otros juegos, falto cierta tensión que realmente queria dar, y por alguna razon no estaba... las copas de vino, por ejemplo.... No le encontre nada a este juego tal como lo hizo, y tampoco al de las silla.... podria haber puesto mas enfasis...

La bala atrapada, bien, como siempre, lo que creo que para el público no fue creible, pues al estar solo el y el que dispara, falta allí la tensión de la gente que lo ve....

La chica a la que levantan con 4 dedos, la cual en principio parece estar hipnotizada, antes de que la despierte, se ve que se esta riendo... lo cual afloja un poco el efecto....

Me gusto mucho el tema de las camisetas con el vendaje y las letras del Scrable, muy original manera de descubrir una palabra!

El juego de los escorpiones, le faltaba algo... quiza es porque soy un folofo de la saga SAW de cine, y pretendia de alguna manera ser una de esas pruebas, pero hay detalles que se perdieron, al menos desde mi punto de vista.

Y la bolsa, pues bueno, cerrando como empezo, con otra presentación de Derren pero enfocada a que realmente Blake alcanzo la muerte....? (o por lo menos eso es lo que se entendio... al menos yo...) Creo que faltaba la resurrección....

Pero insisto, creo que los principales problemas de lo que he comentado, es el hecho de que fue un poco frio.... Los seleccionados en su casa, haciendole los efectos a ellos sin nadie mas.... realmente las caras de los espectadores y sus reacciones hacen mucho en un programa de magia, y eso falto...

Y la audiencia.... si en el especial de Navidad hizo un 9% de Share, y parecio poco.... pues a ver que pasa y a ver lo que lo aguantan, porque hizo un 5.8%.... Como ya se dijo, el horario no acompaña mucho, y lo vemos aquellos a quienes realmente nos gusta Blake...!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## magojuanillo

pues yo no tarde mucho en dormirme....la verdad es que esperaba mas del programa, y si el otro lo quitaron por poca audiencia este.....pero bueno , a ver si el proximo sale mejor

----------


## Renzo Macuti

Buenos días.

Aunque llevo unos meses leyendo el foro, este es mi segundo mensaje.

Mi opinión como novato puede ser útil.

(lo pillé empezado, pero bueno):

Un muy mal montaje (de cámaras) con mucho corte, y ausencia de público, lo cual quita muchísima frescura a la actuación y da una mala imagen de truco de cámara por todas partes. Cualquier juego de mágia se ha de hacer en plano contínuo.

Por ejemplo el efecto de la bala, yo no se como se hace pero, entre toma y toma el tirador compinchado se la puede haber dado tranquilamente, o haber preparado otra igual para que se la meta en la boca... Probablemente su método no sea tan burdo, pero no me da ninguna garantía de que no hizo eso. Con público y sin cortes lo habría evitado.

El de la bolsa en la cabeza y la axfixia igual. No se muestra que la bolsa esté claramente sellada, no hay público, no hay garantía de que la chica que le toma el pulso no esté compinchada, no es un plano continuo... Probablemente el secreto sea más complejo pero la sensación que transmite es de teatrillo. Y así con los demás.

Resumiendo, puede que en directo impacten muchísimo los efectos que hizo, pero en pantalla quedó un poco soso y falsete, intentando mostrar una imagen de peligro que no llega  a cuajar en ningún momento. ¿O alguien dudaba si iba a atrapar la bala con los dientes o iba a tener un accidente? ¿ En un programa que no se emite en directo?

No me gusta el estilo sobrenatural y tetrico hacia el que se está decantando Blake. Mucho mas fresco el de Osterlind que, sin artificios ni grandilocuencias, hace pequeños milagros rodeado de público y  consiguiendo un impacto brutal. 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> El juego de los escorpiones, le faltaba algo... quiza es porque soy un folofo de la saga SAW de cine, y pretendia de alguna manera ser una de esas pruebas...


Mentalista tenias que ser!

Bueno, con todo mi desprecio a la pirateria, pero a ver si cuelgan en la mula el programa y lo veo... sino, no se como hacerlo.

Bueno, el de misterio de la Navidad si está. No creo que tarden mucho en subir este...

Un saludo

----------


## Pardo

ifo sacada de la web Vertele,com:           

En el late night de TVE-1, el nuevo programa conducido por el mentalista Anthony Blake se convierte en el peor estreno de la cadena pública en esta temporada con un ínfimo registro ligeramente superior al 5% de cuota. Tras éste, el programa de reportajes “Hora cero” hereda la escueta audiencia de su predecesor y anota su peor dato hasta la fecha.

Salud!
Pardo

----------


## RAIMONS

lamentablemente,no creo que lleguen a producir los trece capitulos comprados.lo que manda es la audiencia.a los que nos gusta el mentalismo,nos quedaremos sin verlos todos.ya lo vereis.
sobre ayer, qué decir que no esté dicho ya. sigue con sus creces de showman,y nada de tension,misterio,terror,etc etc. si se notaban los cortes,las camaras mal dispuestas,etc. el juego más efectivo que me gustó fue el de las camisetas al comienzo con los ojos vendados.lo demás ahi lo dejo......... como bien dijo pardo,faltaba el público en general.en fin, ganas,las tenia,pero lo que manda......ya se sabe.
blake,puede hacerlo muchisimo mejor....!!!! por eso es el maestro. saludos.

----------


## Pardo

> lamentablemente,no creo que lleguen a producir los trece capitulos comprados.lo que manda es la audiencia.a los que nos gusta el mentalismo,nos quedaremos sin verlos todos.ya lo vereis.
> .


Es mas, con este share, tendremos aún suerte si vemos el programa la semana que viene....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Goreneko

Pues no estuvo tan mal... me esperaba otro juego de la oca... que diga... especial de navida...
al menos en ese he aprendido algo!

----------


## Pardo

Hasta el dia de ayer (Sabado 14 de Marzo) en la web de Blake estaba anunciado el programa informando de su emisión todos los Martes a las 12 de la noche....

Pero ho, he entrado en su web, y esta publicidad ha desaparecido.... con lo cual me temo que no lleguemos a ver ni tan solo otro programa... Lo cual es una gran Pu**da parao todos aquellos a los que nos gusta el mentalismo de Blake, pero queda demostrado con esto, que la audiencia, y solo la audiencia es la que manda el las TV....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## RAIMONS

AVISO IMPORTANTE:

alguien en la pagina web de anthony blake,ha introducido algun tipo de virus. estad atentos!!!! saludos.

----------


## RAIMONS

desgraciadamente,es asi, pardo. la audiencia es lo que manda...y a los que nos gusta el mentalismo y magia, a jodernos........siempre ocurre igual. saludos. y como digo,al entrar en el foro de blake,salen pantallas de virus,alguien lo ha infectado. tened cuidado.

----------


## Oeo

Hay que reconocer que es una pena, pero muy previsible viendo como está el tema de las cadenas televisivas últimamente.

Aunque sorprende que precisamente actúe así una cadena pública, pero bueno, lo que está claro que realmente les fastidió, es que el programa de Hora Cero perdiese un montón de audiencia por que apagaron el televisor cuando vieron lo de Blake.

He de decir a propósito de todo esto, que es ahora cuando se ve en la práctica lo paradójico de la actuación de TVE, que le hace cambiar a Blake el formato de un programa, que inicialmente podría haber sido familiar (estilo Especial de Navidad, con actuaciones a pie de calle, y con la participación de famosos, a lo Nada por Aquí), por este otro, oscuro, con ambientación de película de serie B, no apto en ningún caso para el público familiar, y que para colmo podía dañar la sensibilidad de más de uno, con la excusa de que es lo que pide la audiencia, que es lo que quieren ver...

¿Esta gente realmente entiende algo de análisis de mercado? Es que pienso que vamos cualquiera de nosotros a darles unos consejitos, y les triplicamos la audiencia sin demasiado problema...Pero en fin, aguantarse toca, y esperar a confirmar que nos podemos despedir de Blake las noches de los Martes...

----------


## fjavps

Pues eso. Que los de TVE lo han quitado. Ni segunda ni tercera ni cuarta oportunidad. Se acabó el mentalismo en TV. Blake va a tardar mucho tiempo en volver a tener una oportunidad como esta. Y los enamorados de la magia, también.

----------


## Pardo

> Pues eso. Que los de TVE lo han quitado. Ni segunda ni tercera ni cuarta oportunidad. Se acabó el mentalismo en TV. Blake va a tardar mucho tiempo en volver a tener una oportunidad como esta. Y los enamorados de la magia, también.


Eso si es qque la tiene otra vez... cosa dificil.... ya que las 3 ultimas apariciones suyas, sus 2 especiales mas este 1er y ultimo capitulo, han sido un fracaso.....

Que P***da....!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## ignoto

¿Cómo no va a ser un fracaso con los magos al final del escalafón y los realizadores que tienen que cambiar de plano cada 10 segundos?
La única manera de que un mago trabaje medio bien en televisión es dirigiendo un programa.
¿No se nota diferencia entre nadaxaquí y los demás programas de magia?
Cuando el que manda es un mago (dos, en este caso) se nota y es el realizador el que traga o se va a la calle.

----------


## RAIMONS

creo que en la tele publica,ya no le daran más oportunidades joder.......nos hemos quedado con las ganas...siempre pasa lo mismo. a ver si blake,puede venderlo a las privadas...jejejeje. saludos.

----------


## RAIMONS

y de nada ha servido tener buenos amigos dentro................
bueno, en fin....
tendremos que montar una coperativa de mentalistas o asociacion nacional de mentalistas españoles e irnos a la manifestaciones de fin de semana(que ahora estan de moda,jajajajajajajja) para que nos acepten en las teles...........
quien se apunta :Confused: ??
saludos.

----------


## Pardo

> creo que en la tele publica,ya no le daran más oportunidades ****.......nos hemos quedado con las ganas...siempre pasa lo mismo. a ver si blake,puede venderlo a las privadas...jejejeje. saludos.


Desgraciadamente, creo que ni en otras teles de dran cavida.... pues valoraran el hecho de que las 3 ultimas veces que salio en tv, fracaso....

Ojala me equivoque, pero las teles , todas, se rigen por audiencias, no por quien eres.....

----------


## Oeo

Jejeje, no es mala idea RAIMONS, el problema vendría cuando viniesen los antidisturbios, ya que con los 4 que seríamos, íbamos a tocar a demasiados palos por cabeza :D 

La verdad es que me sigue pareciendo una verdadera pena, y me da mucha rabia, pues como bien decís, nos podemos olvidar de ver mentalismo en la televisión en una buena temporada (iba a decir ilusionismo, pero bueno, ahí tenemos a Nada x Aquí, que se lo han sabido currar bien). Blake, desde luego ya ha perdido su oportunidad en la TV ( Más bien oportunidades, que ha tenido 3 y por A, por B o por C no le ha salido bien en ninguna (la última, en Martes y 13, era predecible, también es mala leche :p), así que vamos a tener que conformarnos con verle en sus espectáculos o en alguna colaboración aislada me temo)

Ciertamente, siguiendo la opinión de ignoto, pienso que los realizadores de programas de ilusionismo, deberían conocer algo de ilusionismo, para saber donde colocar las cámaras, y como lograr los mejores efectos en las mejores condiciones, pues hay errores de colleja, sin ir más lejos lo del contacto por la sombra, que quedó bastante chapucero por el ángulo de la cámara.

En fin...

----------


## Oeo

> Iniciado por RAIMONS
> 
> creo que en la tele publica,ya no le daran más oportunidades ****.......nos hemos quedado con las ganas...siempre pasa lo mismo. a ver si blake,puede venderlo a las privadas...jejejeje. saludos.
> 
> 
> Desgraciadamente, creo que ni en otras teles de dran cavida.... pues valoraran el hecho de que las 3 ultimas veces que salio en tv, fracaso....
> 
> Ojala me equivoque, pero las teles , todas, se rigen por audiencias, no por quien eres.....


Hemos escrito casi a la vez, jeje.

Tienes razón Pardo, pero lo jodido, lo paradójico, lo que tiene gracia, es que precisamente ellos han sido quienes le han proporcionado esa audiencia, poniéndolo a las horas que lo han puesto, "obligándole" a hacerlo con un formato no apto para el público familiar y desbaratando con ello un formato que a priori prometía ser muy interesante.

No se, me parece sinceramente conductas incoherentes, pero claro, la conclusión que sacarán de todo esto, es que según la audiencia, el mentalismo no vende. Punto.

----------


## Pardo

Estas seguro de que lo han obligado a hacer este formato..... yo no apostaria por ello.....

Y el horario era mejor que a las 10 de la noche, la verdad.... pues a esta hora ya habia terminado Los Serrano y Haouse (lo mas visto) y aun no habia empezado Buenafuente ni Noche Hache)

asi que la hora, la verdad, era buena.... Pero en fin, posiblemente falto bastante promocion tambien....

----------


## Oeo

No, evidentemente seguro no estoy, solo hablo de lo que me contaron los guionistas y los de producción, que ya tenían un piloto, que lo rodaron siguiendo el modelo del especial de navidad, con mentalismo a pie de calle, y realizandole juegos a famosos (el de las agujas me contaron que lo habían grabado con Alex Ubago por ejemplo), pero que dado el poco share que tuvo el especial, los de TVE les hicieron desechar eso y hacer algo con espíritus, gore, etc etc, afirmando de que eso sí que vendía. Eso es lo que me contaron. ¿Que sea o no verdad? Pues no lo se, en un principio no veo por qué no debían de haberme contado la verdad.

Lo que sí es evidente, es que aun teniendo esos patrones a seguir, podrían haberlo hecho bastante mejor, subsanando los errores que hemos comentado, y haciéndolo un poco más "atractivo", qué duda cabe.

Lo de la hora, pues no se. es evidente que a las 10 hubiera sido un sonado fracaso también, pero ¿qué me dices de por ejemplo un Domingo sobre las 20:00? Es un horario familiar, en el que hay gente viendo la tele, que por ser Domingo, la gente está en casa normalmente, y no tendría rivalidad con prácticamente nada. Pero bueno, es una opinión. (Evidentemente siempre habrá sido mejor a las 12 que a la 1:00 como pretendían ponerlo en un principio)

Y sí, también tienes razón, yo personalmente porque sabía que lo iban a poner y estaba pendiente, pero vamos, ni un anuncio en la prensa, ni nada de nada, yo no llegué a ver ni un anuncio en la propia TVE...

----------


## dinamitarex

ya lo entiendo

----------


## AHC

Estimado dinamitarex

Si has de reflotar un hilo tan viejo por lo menos ponle contenido.

Cierro

Saludos
AHC

----------

